# Bring Wolves Back To Oregon



## Canis Lupus (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/183421825

Click Above to go to the Petition. 

In December of 2005, the Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife ruled that they will NOT assist in the reintroduction of the wolf into Oregon. They state that if wolves come into the state on their own, possibly through Idaho. They will allow the wolves to stay. This could take many many years for something like that to happen. Complaints about high populations of Cougar and Coyote are always being made. The reason for this is because the Wolf is no longer in the state, so naturally other local predators fill the gap that was left. With the reintroduction of wolves into the state, the other local predator populations would then start to balance out.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

we recently had a buncha people doing this just putting links to sign up for somthing.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wolves need a large chunk of land devoted to them, without much human interference. if oregon can do that then I say definately go for it. I hope it works out and they establish themselves. We've had problems here with local communities "fearing for their children" and ranchers protecting their live stock. but it was generally a success. They were reintorduced here in yellowstone after severe wolf bountys left very few. but the wolf population in glacier, northern mt was left partially intact. they'll probably use the same subspecies as they did here, northern rocky mountain wolves.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Eastern Oregon is a high desert and the population is low. Most of Oregons Population is West of the Cascade Mountains or in the central Part of the state just east of the cascades.
I think I stand with the Dept of Wildlife on this one if they find there way into the state they are welcome to stay. Natural Migration into the state would be through the least populated parts of the state. If the state was to reintroduce Them into the state I'd hope that EASTERN Oregon would be there only spot of introduction.Where I believe Man and Wolf could coinside.

There has been documented cases of Wolves in Oregon since at least 1999. 
There was one hit by a car on the interstate and then a farmer or somoene shot a wolf in a sheep pasture. these are 2 cases i know of Wolves from Idaho migrating into Oregon.So they are already migrating into Oregon, Let nature be nature and migrate back into the state on there own.
I also think that there has been a couple captures and transports back to Idaho of wolves but the state has announced they will not evict any new animals found in the state.

I am not for reintroducing the "Wolf" into the cascade range as was discussed at one time...As this part of the state is heavily Populated and I fear the Wolves would become a Target for everything that went wrong in that part of the state. 

ok thats my opinion.......

Just as a side note Cougar Populations are at an all time HIGH in Oregon because Hunters are no longer allowed to use dogs in Hunts anymore , reintroiducing of Wolves is not the answer to lowering or managing the cougar population, HUNTING is....


----------



## Canis Lupus (Apr 6, 2006)

There is plenty of open territory in Oregon for the wolves to roam.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I live in Oregon, and I agree with fortwayne if they come on there own then there doing what comes natural. and chances are that if they roam into a place they should not be then life takes it course. and if they go by instinct to an area where it is safe for them and then breed from there, then life also takes it place in the right way. Sorry, I have not checked but i dont think the wolf is on the endanger list, if it is then there should be diffrent measures. And as far as fearing for there child, well live in a city and fear for your child with gangs and drugs, in country and fear for nature, take a your pick, in today's world there is always something to fear, But thats just what I think ...


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Wolves are super cool, but no matter how you feel on this issue, internet petitions accomplish absolutely nothing. If you really want to make your opinion heard, write a (well thought out, in your own words) letter to your congressman, and send it through the regular mail. It will carry much more weight that way.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i suport wolves i anyway but cmon email why u need to give out that.


----------

